# Merckx Century Reynolds 653 -- Build Help



## Mapearso (Jul 12, 2010)

Cold and windy with on / off rain and hail here in SoCal today... so I figured it was a good time to start in on the build of my new / old Merckx Century Reynolds 653 I picked up on the Bay recently

Questions for the room. Thanks in advance for the help, forgive my ignorance on these --

1) Anyone else have one of these Reynolds 653 Merckxes?

2) Is BB Italian or English? 

4) What is Seatpost size?? Can anyone confirm 27.2? Sheldon Brown database suggests 27.2 is correct for other Reynolds 653 frames. However, I tried 3 different 27.2 posts and none would fit more than a couple of cms.

Pics of frame below. More to come as build progresses


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*my guess is Italian threads*

and maybe a 27.0 post.
check down the ST, maybe something blocking
great bike, enjoy that, like the color too


----------



## Mapearso (Jul 12, 2010)

thanks for the reply and for the compliment -- i'm digging it !!

nothing in S/T, checked that already
i'll try a 27.0


----------



## em3 (Dec 25, 2005)

Definitely 27.2mm seatpost....like most steel frames, the seatube will need to be properly reamed in order to be made perfectly round and accept the 27.2 seatpost.

BB threads are definitely Italian.

EM3


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

Saw that beauty on the Bay. 62 cm, right? One cm less and I'd have tried for her. I was unaware that Eddy made the Century in 653 'til seeing that listing. Beautiful score, and I look forward to seeing her all built up.


----------



## Mapearso (Jul 12, 2010)

aptivaboy said:


> Saw that beauty on the Bay. 62 cm, right? One cm less and I'd have tried for her. I was unaware that Eddy made the Century in 653 'til seeing that listing. Beautiful score, and I look forward to seeing her all built up.


thanks,

correct, 62cm. she's very nice. i'll post pics as the build progresses

it will be interesting to compare the ride of the 653 to my TSX. they are both 62cm Centurys so,,,,


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

You have TWO Centuries?:thumbsup:


----------



## fatsteelfreak (Jun 28, 2007)

all 3 653 frames i have owned took 27.0 seat pillars.....
Andy


----------



## Mapearso (Jul 12, 2010)

aptivaboy said:


> You have TWO Centuries?:thumbsup:


Lucky me.  Other one is a Team Kelme replica ('91/92 I think?) with a mix of period-correct Campy stuff


----------



## em3 (Dec 25, 2005)

fatsteelfreak said:


> all 3 653 frames i have owned took 27.0 seat pillars.....
> Andy



...were these Merckx frames or another manufacturer? The specs on 653 frames may vary across different manufacturers. The Merckx 653 I owned was 27.2mm.
EM3


----------



## Mapearso (Jul 12, 2010)

fatsteelfreak said:


> all 3 653 frames i have owned took 27.0 seat pillars.....
> Andy


mine appears to be 27.0 as well, 27.2 would not budge. 27.0 just took a little elbow grease. 

further update on the build

going with a DA 7400 gruppo w/STI (i know, i know, but i got a great deal and c record with the deltas just too pricey). mavic open4 CDs. cinelli campione del mondo 66 46 bars, stem is TBD -- need a 120 quill,,,but with some rise. 

gonna be nice i think


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

7400 is great stuff. You can't go wrong with it.


----------



## ekieke (Sep 13, 2011)

A friend of mine is trying to sell an old bike of his sister's and he asked me for some help. It's a Merckx Century and it appears to be the same model year as the frame pictured in the original post. Can anyone tell me what year this is from? The following numbers/letters are stamped on the bb:

Drive side A A
9105


Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ccrider (Jul 6, 2004)

ekieke said:


> A friend of mine is trying to sell an old bike of his sister's and he asked me for some help. It's a Merckx Century and it appears to be the same model year as the frame pictured in the original post. Can anyone tell me what year this is from? The following numbers/letters are stamped on the bb:
> 
> Drive side A A
> 9105
> ...


have any pics? what size? judging from those numbers, i'd say it's a 1989. what color is it? blue, black, or red/organge? 

feel free to contact me directly and i can pin down what it is exactly.


----------



## ekieke (Sep 13, 2011)

Just tried to post a link to flickr to let you see some pictures, but the site won't let me. Apparently, I don't have enough posts yet...

Anyway, it's black. You may be able to find the pictures on flickr if you search on "ekieke" and "merckx".

I actually already sold this, but I would still be interested to know more about it. 

Thanks.


----------

